# How much per month for a small dog like a Jack Russell?



## mystiandsunny (13 September 2008)

Just wondering how much they cost in feed, vaccinations etc.  Getting a puppy soon and doing the budgeting - used to labrador sized dogs so not sure what a little one would cost!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (13 September 2008)

Really depends on what you are going to feed it (my JRT feed works out at about 45p per day, but he has decided he can only eat Eukanuba...........that will teach me for letting eat the 'free sample')!!!!  Insurance £15ish per month (I also tend to budget anoth £15 month to cover vaccines/wormers/flea treatment).........Flipping heck that £45/month and I haven't factored in any toys/dog coats or extra's yet!!!!


----------



## prose (13 September 2008)

My little dog costs me about $15-20 a week in food, but I feed her organic turkey and veg or raw. We got our pup when she was 15-weeks-old, so all the vaccines had been done, and her annuals cost about $80. I don't worm or de-flea, so have never had to budget for that. In fact, I'd say she'd been extremely cheap to keep until this June, when she ran into a staircase, and required a fairly major op (to the tune of $2500). The pet insurance over here is terrible, but I believe it's fairly good in the UK, so make sure you're covered.


----------



## horsemadmandy (14 September 2008)

Hi
I have a bigger collie cross who we rescued 8 years ago - he is medium build- insurance £8.00 pounds a month from sainsburys - they have paid out on time with no problem for a major cancer 3 years ago - we spend no more than £ 7.00  week for food - He needs a haircut once a year that costs £20 
hope that helps x


----------



## Jillyy (17 September 2008)

I have owned most dogs... From little to large.
Generally, apart from insurance, there should be little difference in cost.
Food, toys etc will all be the same'ish, even for a small breed.
The only difference will be prices in wormers, flea, tick treatments etc...But even then, the price difference is minor, with only pounds being in it.. And these sort of treatments are really only needed quarterly etc so it works out as pennie differences.


----------



## happihorse (19 September 2008)

My little JRT monster is very cheap to keep:

£8 a month in food

£30 a year in vaccinations

£30 a year in flea treatment

and that is about it!

However, I do buy her tins of sardines, kippers, etc as a treat so that probably costs me about another £10 a month!


----------

